

Amazing Bloomberg's 500 error page - alexcasalboni
http://www.bloomberg.com/500

======
dewey
Also amazing: The Algolia search function [0].

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bloomberg&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bloomberg&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastMonth&type=story)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957840)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960536)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8957973)

etc.

------
byoung2
Also amazing: [http://www.bloomberg.com/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/404)

